# White strings coming off of Betta's fins and body



## Chaostie (Apr 22, 2012)

I just brought a Betta yesterday from Petco and I'm sure I acclimated him fine, but after a couple of hours of having him in my tank, he started to develop a white strings coming off of his fins. Today, it seems like it starting to come off of his body. 

I tried looking online to see what it could be and I've been reading that it could be excess slime coat, but I would like to be for certain that it isn't anything serious.


----------



## Chaostie (Apr 22, 2012)

Housing 
What size is your tank? .9 gallons (Marina Cubus)
What temperature is your tank? N/A
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Hikari Bio-gold
How often do you feed your betta fish? Got him yesterday, fed him last night, ate it. Fed him today, has not eaten

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? None as of yet
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? N/A
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Seachem flourish excel and Seachem equilibrium

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? White strings coming off of his fins and body
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? N/A
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Yesterday
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I have not, because I'm not sure how or what I should treat him with
Does your fish have any history of being ill? N/A
How old is your fish (approximately)? N/A, bought him yesterday from Petco

For the water, I'm using R/O DI and I had planted some plants from a local fish store in the tank prior to adding him in as well as a piece of Malaysian driftwood.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Unless he starts getting sluggish or showing other signs or distress I wouldn't worry yet


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

First thing that popped to mind is slime coat shedding...


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

yes slime coat shedding...but if he beats his body against any object in the tank or against the glass ... fish has laboured breathing and you notice any parasites on the fish observe carefully !!.... then treat fish for external pathogens/ parasites immediately .


----------



## Chaostie (Apr 22, 2012)

Alright, thank you so much. One more question, about how long does it take for them to shed their slime coat?


----------

